# Wheel Sealant



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi peeps.

Recommend me a wheel sealant that isn't ceramic and you have actually used with good results. Could be a dedicated product or something like Fk1000.

Hit me! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Raceglaze nano wheel seal


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I use the Wowo's Crystal sealant on the wheels as well as the car.

I tried the TW Sealant Hydrophobic spray, it lasted me about 6 weeks, the Wowo's lasts over three months and that was through the winter, so prob's longer in spring and summer (especially now LMAO!!)


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Fusso is the best paste wax Ive used on wheels (and outlasts all the main wheel waxes available!)

Gyeon CanCoat and Sonax Polymer Netshield are superb

Wowo's Crystal Sealant and RaceGlaze Wheel Sealant are both really good too

CanCoat is the best of the buch here though


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Rian said:


> Raceglaze nano wheel seal


plus one! Great product - best results apply - wait - apply second coat - job done for three months.

great customer service too


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

TGD Raspberry Wheel Sealant was good when they still did it, as well as the Raceglaze. Still to try wowo's Crystal Sealant. Tried BeadJuice on them over the weekend as I still have a bottle of that still sitting on the shelf, see how that lasts.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Collinite 845, it worked very well for me, however I ceramic coat my wheels now so gave it away (it was also a little frustrating having to warm it on cold days before application).


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Nothing mentioned here will beat Wowo's crystal sealant as a wheel sealant imo. As easy as any to use with real world testing proving it will last at the very minimum 6 months if cleaned with a mild alkaline cleaner.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Raceglaze Nano wheel sealant - been using it for a few years and very happy with it. Couple of applications few hours apart easily gives 6 months. 

Also used DetailedOnline Nano spray sealant and recently tried turtle wax dry and shine sealant. Both very easy to use - spray onto clean, wet wheel and rinse off - job done. Doesn’t last as long, but so easy to apply so not a major problem


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Wowos is receiving rave reviews on here even if the application on the previous version appeared a little fiddly.

I'm currently in the process of testing Polish Angel Supersport PTFE. Only applied early in March but it's definitely still there and has given a huge bump in gloss.

Mightn't prove to be as durable as other products (testing will confirm in due course) but I would struggle to see anything work better as a gloss booster and performance topper for ceramic coated alloys. That's what it's been designed to be and it works incredibly well.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

atbalfour said:


> Wowos is receiving rave reviews on here even if the application on the previous version appeared a little fiddly.
> 
> I'm currently in the process of testing Polish Angel Supersport PTFE. Only applied early in March but it's definitely still there and has given a huge bump in gloss.
> 
> Mightn't prove to be as durable as other products (testing will confirm in due course) but I would struggle to see anything work better as a gloss booster and performance topper for ceramic coated alloys. That's what it's been designed to be and it works incredibly well.


I really want to try Polishangel Supersport. UF are still awaiting stock

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I use Poorboys wheel wax following a somewhat disappointing experience with Gtech C5 which was applied by a pro, not me. I am going to retry the C5 at some point when the wheels are next off because I know so many that rate it as the best.
I believe the wax usually lasts about 3-4 months but I only do low miles and hardly any on the motorway. Frequent re-application doesn't bother me because I really like using it for the delicious smell and lovely texture of the wax.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Fusso topped up with Gyeon Wet Coat has worked really well for me.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Wowo's Crystal Sealant is the no brainer. It isn't even hard to apply on wheels. Maybe Brian can link his video?


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Definitely going to give either the Raceglaze or Wowo's a try in the coming weeks; certainly seem like great products.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

roscopervis said:


> Wowo's Crystal Sealant is the no brainer. It isn't even hard to apply on wheels. Maybe Brian can link his video?







Not the best video in the world but you get the idea.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Kyle 86 said:


> I really want to try Polishangel Supersport. UF are still awaiting stock
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Genuinely don't think any one product (excluding polishes) I've bought has made a bigger difference to the appearance of any part of the car. It's magic.


----------



## christhesparky (Oct 5, 2008)

I have just gave mine a coat of collinite 476 as a trial, has to be better than nothing


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> Not the best video in the world but you get the idea.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


It's not a difficult product to use and on wheels its even easier. Spray and wipe. Job done.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Angelwax Bilberry Wheel Sealant is what I have been using for a few years.

I'm very pleased with it and I will buy it again when I run out.

Another product I've tried on the front wheels is Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid as I've read somewhere that it can be used on alloy wheels to good effect. It works but I used it up on my paintwork instead.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

The Polish Angel looks interesting, but pricey compared to Wowos CS. Think I'll give the Wowos a try to start with, especially as it can be used on the bodywork too.
Thanks for all the info guys 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

What sort of lifespan can I expect from the Wowos if it's on the wheels? 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I am so drawn to the Polish Angel stuff, but thats some hefty pricing. It doesnt look too bad at first until you realise that its just for 100ml and thats just the starting price. Pricing 500ml of any of the range made me start crying lol


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Boothy said:


> What sort of lifespan can I expect from the Wowos if it's on the wheels?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Well prepped wheels and depending on mileage some of the guys have seen nearly 6 months.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Boothy said:


> The Polish Angel looks interesting, but pricey compared to Wowos CS. Think I'll give the Wowos a try to start with, especially as it can be used on the bodywork too.
> Thanks for all the info guys
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Does glass well too.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

On properly prepared wheels, I had the old version on 7 months & it was still repelling water, all be it not as good as initial performance.

That was on my abarth doing 300 miles per week, with a pretty powerful break set up & included harsh Scottish winter weather. Old version in these circumstances I am confident would have done around the 9 month mark. 

The new version is supposed to be more durable again though so could well be close to the 12 month mark.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Poor boys wheel sealant give a nice finish and is bright pink, so you can see where it is, but didn't last more than a few washes for me.



Fatboy40 said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Collinite 845, it worked very well for me, however I ceramic coat my wheels now so gave it away (it was also a little frustrating having to warm it on cold days before application).


Exactly what I was going to say, pongs a bit but is super easy to apply and buff, lasts for ages and is incredibly glossy. My wheels have C5 on them now so we'll see how that goes.

Collinite 845 tip - this stuff is a solid in the bottle so needs to be warmed up and mixed in order to pour and work. Do not stand it in hot water because the bottle will deform and never stand up again, ask me how I know. Better method is to put the bottle on the dashboard in direct sun and it melts down nicely, shake well and you're good to go.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Mcpx said:


> Poor boys wheel sealant give a nice finish and is bright pink, so you can see where it is, but didn't last more than a few washes for me.
> 
> Exactly what I was going to say, pongs a bit but is super easy to apply and buff, lasts for ages and is incredibly glossy. My wheels have C5 on them now so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> Collinite 845 tip - this stuff is a solid in the bottle so needs to be warmed up and mixed in order to pour and work. Do not stand it in hot water because the bottle will deform and never stand up again, ask me how I know. Better method is to put the bottle on the dashboard in direct sun and it melts down nicely, shake well and you're good to go.


Does definitely add a nice gloss and smells soooo good but even with 3/4 layers on it doesn't repel dust or last beyond a wash for me.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

nicks16v said:


> I am so drawn to the Polish Angel stuff, but thats some hefty pricing. It doesnt look too bad at first until you realise that its just for 100ml and thats just the starting price. Pricing 500ml of any of the range made me start crying lol


Yep.. it's got some pricey materials in it including Carnuaba, Titanium and PTFE, handmade in Germany to order.

The trade off is that you get ridiculous gloss and probably the easiest application possible.

I'm a cheapskate but it's worth every penny and a little goes a long long way. The 100ml bottle will last me well over a year maintaining 3-4 cars.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

FK1000p sealed with RaceGlaze Nano Sealant. Although the trigger is pants on the bottle. I’ve probably lost nearly half the product because of it. Contacted them in here and directly and not heard anything back.

I wouldn’t let that put you off.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We now have a new style bottle with press top sprayer, replacing the old style trigger version.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

bluechimp said:


> FK1000p sealed with RaceGlaze Nano Sealant. Although the trigger is pants on the bottle. I've probably lost nearly half the product because of it. Contacted them in here and directly and not heard anything back.
> 
> I wouldn't let that put you off.


I would.

Anyway, why are you using FK1000P in this situation? Absolutely pointless.

And my favourite answers crop up again! Yawn. People haven't said Collinite 845 because it isn't very good as a wheel sealant and certainly not as good as others mentioned.

The less said about Poorboys Wheel Sealant the better. Waste of time and money.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

I find Poorboys doesn't last very long but it gives a great shine on my painted / diamond cut alloys so I still use it.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

For those interested... a bit of Supersport beading. Applied last weekend and c.100 miles worth of brake dust on it:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/3WQiGfRF1cHiNjuZ9

And sheeting:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/CHHdc6bC9vJbuowt5


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Just recieved my Crystal Sealant and wow! Only used it on the bodywork ad the wheels still aren't refurbed but the reflection on it is amazing! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Boothy said:


> Just recieved my Crystal Sealant and wow! Only used it on the bodywork ad the wheels still aren't refurbed but the reflection on it is amazing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


It's very very good. Outstanding product. Great as a glass sealant as well

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I still use fk1000p, got a huge tin so no need touse anytning else, seems to last well


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Boothy said:


> Just recieved my Crystal Sealant and wow! Only used it on the bodywork ad the wheels still aren't refurbed but the reflection on it is amazing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I can't do anything but agree with you, it has been my goto now for a year and it is so versatile even on plastics under the bonnet :lol:


----------

